# Upstream or downstream



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

OK, question for everyone...when you set out to wade a creek, do you cast upstream or downstream for the must success? I usually wade upstream to fish, and step out to walk back to the car - and I don't have a whole lot of luck. 3 trips to Clear Creek have only yielded 2 browns...


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Steve,
The type of fishing and the clarity of the water both dictate my approach. If I am swinging streamers, I fish down stream. If I am fishing a nymph in deeper water, again-downstream. If I am fishing dries or very clear water, I am fishing upstream.
Clear creek is very low and clear right now. 
The fish are very skittish. I watch where my shadow is and will even crawl to get into position to cast. In fact, I spend most of my time casting from my knees when I find a rising fish. Find the fishy looking spots and watch for a while before even thinking about walking up to fish.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

I always fish nymphs and dries on my way up from the truck, then swing streamers through the same spots on my way back down.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Not sure what ur fishing for 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

I usually fish downstream. The fish are facing into the current so I don't like to walk past where the fish are holding prior to working the spot. Less chance of spooking the fish. Also you'll need to cast over holding fish when working upstream so that's another chance to spook them.

Sometimes you just don't have a choice though and the river or fish are going to decide for you.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

toobnoob said:


> *I usually fish downstream. The fish are facing into the current so I don't like to walk past where the fish are holding prior to working the spot. Less chance of spooking the fish.* Also you'll need to cast over holding fish when working upstream so that's another chance to spook them.
> 
> Sometimes you just don't have a choice though and the river or fish are going to decide for you.


I'm confused by your comment. If you fish downstream, you are directly in the fish's line of sight when they are facing upstream. 

In WV, for trout, I almost always fish upstream. the water is so clean and clear that it is far too easy to get busted by fish if you try to work downstream. As for casting over fish, you have to be careful about lining fish by how you work a run/hole. If you blast your cast all the way to the upper end from downstream you're going to line and spook fish. You have to work the section of water incrementally, if that makes sense. I catch a ton of fish at the tail end of a run/pool in WV, I'd bet that close to half of my trout are caught there. My first few casts to juicy water will be on the downstream end of the stretch, working upstream. each successive cast I will make a little farther upstream until I have worked the stretch I wish to work. On the smaller streams, fishing downstream is not always a viable option for WV trout. The fish are too spooky and the chances of getting busted are high.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

For trout:
It depends on where your fishing---We fish ankle deep water differently than waist deep heavy current. You wont fish long going upstream in waist deep water. Not to mention running into more people fishing thru you going down.

In heavier water we fish everything across or down, including dries. 

Little freestone streams, we generally fish up.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I was going downstream and I didn't scare this guy. Look to the right of the fly line Mr. Musky was just staring at me.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

imalt said:


> I was going downstream and I didn't scare this guy. Look to the right of the fly line Mr. Musky was just staring at me.


Yep, and that's a muskie. Try that on a wild trout stream and Mr. Brook Trout will be hiding under the nearest boulder ASAP.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

TheCream said:


> I'm confused by your comment. If you fish downstream, you are directly in the fish's line of sight when they are facing upstream.
> 
> In WV, for trout, I almost always fish upstream. the water is so clean and clear that it is far too easy to get busted by fish if you try to work downstream. As for casting over fish, you have to be careful about lining fish by how you work a run/hole. If you blast your cast all the way to the upper end from downstream you're going to line and spook fish. You have to work the section of water incrementally, if that makes sense. I catch a ton of fish at the tail end of a run/pool in WV, I'd bet that close to half of my trout are caught there. My first few casts to juicy water will be on the downstream end of the stretch, working upstream. each successive cast I will make a little farther upstream until I have worked the stretch I wish to work. On the smaller streams, fishing downstream is not always a viable option for WV trout. The fish are too spooky and the chances of getting busted are high.


I do mostly streamer swinging so I'm usually 40-60' upstream of the fish I'm targeting. Cast about 45 degrees downstream, sink the fly, swinging it through, take 2 steps downstream and repeat. Even when I'm drifting I still usually gradually work my way downstream.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

imalt said:


> I was going downstream and I didn't scare this guy. Look to the right of the fly line Mr. Musky was just staring at me.


Just because it didn't swim away doesn't mean it's not spooked. Ever watch people casting to a bass they can see from the bank over and over again, they never seem to catch them. "must not be hungry" I have done the same thing with trout, thinking that i had snuck up on them...wrong, sometimes they just hold tight.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

fontinalis said:


> Just because it didn't swim away doesn't mean it's not spooked. Ever watch people casting to a bass they can see from the bank over and over again, they never seem to catch them. "must not be hungry" I have done the same thing with trout, thinking that i had snuck up on them...wrong, sometimes they just hold tight.


Thats true that musky actually cruised up to me and just sat there looking at me. I knew I had no chance of catching him. It was cool watching it cruise the shallows though.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

It all depends. If I'm fishing to rising fish, 80% of the time I am casting upstream. If I'm using streamers, I catch them equally fishing upstream and downstream. If I'm using nymphs, I mostly highstick and catch fish directly out from me, but some downstream. Of course I am casting upstream first. If I'm using soft hackles, I catch more upstream by about 2 to 1. 

I guess the first rule of fishing though is find the fish. Are you sure you are fishing where trout are lying and/or feeding? YOu know the whole 90% of the fish are in 10% of the water.

Where is clear creek located? I've been going to PA for my inland trout adventures but would love to find more close to home.

Best regards,
Rickerd


----------

